# I'm on the telly tonight ;) ;)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Children in Need (Children in Need 2022) on BBC One London, Fri 18 Nov 7:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Never watch it myself.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We do watch bits but sadly it's become like a very long channel 5 advert.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose it's easy to forget those who are in need when you are okay, with everything the way it now more kids will be suffering. 

I support it every year, most charities have shops you can donate in, I don't think CIN do.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't assume that people who don't want to watch that don't give to charity Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't Alan, I just put the thread up as a heads up and got zero response after 48 views, other chariites are in your face on TV etc all year CIN does it once, except on R2 of course on the lead up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They did show some very deserving kids but I do get a little suspicious when very large sums of money are involved.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

100% goes to the charity Ray, BBC covers the admin.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

One cant support every charity. We are selective in what we do but we do support young people with one of them..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Adults are more able to look after themselves, Children cannot, many are abused and NIC can help.

What I find odd is that you rarely see any well off looking people in charity shops or dropping money in a tin outside the shops, poor people give to charities as they know it help someone worse off than themselves.

When we go out we go into almost every charity shop, we don't always spend, but we usually donate something.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always used to support the Dr. Bernado's homes as we had a large one in Kingston near us. Until they sold the large plot for expensive homes and we never did find out where that money went.
Then theres the 'church', some good and some bad. Seems there are hundreds if not thousands of charities and again some good and some bad.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree Roy, some siphon off way to much but it's like I said on another thread the other day you don't get good top people by paying crap wages but there ought to be a cap on what they get or maybe get paid by results.

This has been said/asked many time over the years too.

Why do we have a Royal society for animals but only a national society for children? even Mr Google has no answer for that one.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I tend to give to dog charities now especially the one that's trying to stop the dog meat trade.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Adults are more able to look after themselves, Children cannot, many are abused and NIC can help.
> 
> What I find odd is that you rarely see any well off looking people in charity shops or dropping money in a tin outside the shops, poor people give to charities as they know it help someone worse off than themselves.
> 
> When we go out we go into almost every charity shop, we don't always spend, but we usually donate something.


There are many adults who cannot look after themselves too Kev so I think that is a bit simplistic.

Having done a bit of public collecting I also disagree that "well off looking people" (whatever that means) contribute less.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> There are many adults who cannot look after themselves too Kev so I think that is a bit simplistic.
> 
> Having done a bit of public collecting I also disagree that "well off looking people" (whatever that means) contribute less.


You're entitiled to your opinion


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The well off are likely to be aware of how to organise their tax affairs and in particular to know that there are considerable benefits for the recipients if tax payers give through their bank accounts. 

Many employers offer the chance to give regularly from salaries and contribute alongside their employee. Many people give regular monthly amounts to all kinds of charities, likely the better off can give more and some of them at least will feel it is only right that they should.

I'd dispute the suggestion that the well off aren't to be seen in charity shops. In my experience they often work in them as well as supporting them. But then again I don't accept that the well off in general can be identified by appearance. There is/was a trend for even the very well off to seek what they referred to as classic clothing. Having a scout round charity shops for items became a worthwhile pass time for many. And why not?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never seen a charity shop in this country, nobody has ever knocked on the door with a collection box and I’ve never seen a collection tin in a shop. Once a year they have a children in need kind of thing on TV that generates millions other than that you just give direct to the charity of your choice as far as I know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting 





Ireland the most charitable European country in the last decade, says research


Ahead of St. Patrick’s Day, Ireland has been revealed as the most charitable country in Europe throughout the last 10 years.




www.cafonline.org


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I watched it and was humbled by the generosity of the public, £35 million+ in a matter of a few hours. The Children it supports NEED the help they get in order to maximise their chance, or even to survive. It could be argued that charities should not be needed, the State should be helping, but isn’t and hasn’t. The state relies upon charities to supply what it doesn’t.

Fortunately the public ALWAYS respond positively.

Bear in mind that at the same time as Children in Need raising more than £35 million, Kevin Singield has raised more than £1.6 million for MND research and delivery. The public has responded magnificently at a time when everyone is facing financial disaster due to the actions of an uncaring and incompetent Tory Party’s Government.

Yes, we support Pudsey and have for very many years, our special needs daughter was bought a computer (BBC B) when it was suggested she needed one and we could not have financed that with the extras it needed - she was bought it by Children in Need way back in 1989, so yes we do support the appeal every year.

Pudsey as an emblem is universally recognised and appreciated by children and adults alike - you only have to see the joy on the faces of the children to recognise that in many ways it is the British version of Mickey Mouse without the hype that MM has developed by the Walt Disney empire, thank heavens.

Our support for Pudsey will continue without any reservation, to as great an extent as we can - sorry, I had not seen this thread before today, otherwise I would have supported the thread much earlier.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So I have donated to children in my homeland so it said at the end, but doesn't it also support children in third countries? 
_Oh ye _*The citizens of the United Kingdom have the same status as third-country nationals *


----------

